# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  hỏi cách ép hai miếng gỗ nứt lại với nhau.

## Luyến

Chào các bác.
Em có ông khách làm nghề gỗ chuyên kinh doanh các loại gỗ phản tấm lớn. các tấm gỗ này sau khi sẻ ra hoặc để ngoài trời lâu ngày nó bị nứt đôi ở giữa và ông ấy muốn nhờ em tư vấn cách ép hai bên nứt của tấm gỗ lại với nhau.  :Big Grin:  em không nhận làm nhưng hứa với ông ấy là sẽ tư vấn cách làm hehe. Em tính là dùng 2 cây U cỡ 200mm hàn thành gông có đính toán tăng cứng chịu lực... Và cuối cùng là dùng kích Thủy lực để kích vào các bác cho em hỏi phương án này có hợp lý không nhỉ. Và kích bao nhiêu tấn thì chịu được ạ ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Không hiểu lực ép bao nhiêu kg/cm2 thì cái tấm gỗ này ép lại với nhau được hử cụ Luyến ?
Nếu khoảng 40kg/cm2 là đủ thì khỏi cần thuỷ lực, chơi cái máy bơm nước rửa xe là xong  :Smile: 

Em tính thử phát  :Smile:  ép theo chiều ngang, tấm gỗ dày 30cm, vết nứt dài 2m= 200 cm
diện tích ép = 30cm x 200cm= 6000 cm2
Lực nước máy rửa xe 40kg/cm => 40x 6000= 240 000 kg= 240 tấn = khoẻ phết = thanh u 200 hàn không cửn thựn dễ đứt lém  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

thường thì nguờì ta xử lý từ khi còn tươi để ko bị nứt chứ giờ xử lý ko ăn thua, ko bền tấm phản

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> Chào các bác.
> Em có ông khách làm nghề gỗ chuyên kinh doanh các loại gỗ phản tấm lớn. các tấm gỗ này sau khi sẻ ra hoặc để ngoài trời lâu ngày nó bị nứt đôi ở giữa và ông ấy muốn nhờ em tư vấn cách ép hai bên nứt của tấm gỗ lại với nhau.  em không nhận làm nhưng hứa với ông ấy là sẽ tư vấn cách làm hehe. Em tính là dùng 2 cây U cỡ 200mm hàn thành gông có đính toán tăng cứng chịu lực... Và cuối cùng là dùng kích Thủy lực để kích vào các bác cho em hỏi phương án này có hợp lý không nhỉ. Và kích bao nhiêu tấn thì chịu được ạ ?


Em hỏi ông bác chuyên làm sấy gỗ hơn 35 năm nay, toàn ăn khoán (lời ăn, hỏng gỗ phải đền), ông ấy phán 1 câu: làm thế này thì đói chết  :Wink: .
Đã ra thế này thì chỉ có đền tiền gỗ thôi.
Bác ép chỗ này nó toác chỗ khác thì khổ. Có ép xong thả ra nó lại như cũ.
Em nghe nói chỗ bác có nhiều thợ họ hay vẽ vân gỗ mà, sao không cho trám + vẽ vân lại.
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Không hiểu lực ép bao nhiêu kg/cm2 thì cái tấm gỗ này ép lại với nhau được hử cụ Luyến ?
> Nếu khoảng 40kg/cm2 là đủ thì khỏi cần thuỷ lực, chơi cái máy bơm nước rửa xe là xong 
> 
> Em tính thử phát  ép theo chiều ngang, tấm gỗ dày 30cm, vết nứt dài 2m= 200 cm
> diện tích ép = 30cm x 200cm= 6000 cm2
> Lực nước máy rửa xe 40kg/cm => 40x 6000= 240 000 kg= 240 tấn = khoẻ phết = thanh u 200 hàn không cửn thựn dễ đứt lém


Kích bằng kích oto được không cụ? Lúc trước họ vẫn dùng 1 cây Visme phi 40, họ khoan từ bên này qua bên kia xong luồn cây Visme qua lỗ đó và công vào mỗi ngày ép được 1 ít cỡ vài mm sau chục ngày khi nào thấy ưng ý thì thôi. Giờ nếu ép bằng Thủy lực mà hiệu quả thì họ đầu tư. Nếu mà lực ép  240t thì căng ah.hehe

@ terminaterx3000
Em cũng không biết vụ này hôm nay ổng gọi em qua xưởng ổng chơi em thấy gần 10 tấm phản to đùng bị nứt thấy cũng tiếc.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> Em hỏi ông bác chuyên làm sấy gỗ hơn 35 năm nay, toàn ăn khoán (lời ăn, hỏng gỗ phải đền), ông ấy phán 1 câu: làm thế này thì đói chết .
> Đã ra thế này thì chỉ có đền tiền gỗ thôi.
> Bác ép chỗ này nó toác chỗ khác thì khổ. Có ép xong thả ra nó lại như cũ.
> Em nghe nói chỗ bác có nhiều thợ họ hay vẽ vân gỗ mà, sao không cho trám + vẽ vân lại.
> Thanks.


Chắc họ vẫn làm như vậy nhưng họ chưa ưng cái bụng.  :Big Grin:  nếu ép được gỗ khít vào nhau thì giá sẽ cao hơn.

----------


## lyakhuong

Chỗ mình có ông chuyên đống bàn ghế gỗ cẩm ỗng dùng mùng cưa với keo để đấp lại

----------

Luyến

----------


## occutit

Bác có ép lại thì nó cũng sẽ bị nứt chỗ khác (nếu keo cứng hơn gỗ) cho nên không có cách nào xử lý cục gỗ này trừ cách xẻ đôi ra ghép lại là bền nhất. Vết nứt lớn vậy thì phải dùng keo epoxy mới lấp được chứ keo dán gỗ bình thường không ăn thua.

Còn nếu chịu chơi thì bác thử cảo lại xem. Rồi dùng keo Titebond original (I) (khô lại màu vàng, ghép gỗ không thấy đường keo) Keo 502 nhìn cục gỗ này chỉ có khóc.

----------

Ga con, Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

phản khi còn tươi xẻ ra sẽ dc ép lại ( khoan xuyên theo chiều ngang bản, vuông góc với dọc thớ gỗ, siết bằng mấy cây bu lông dài fi tầm 20mm )

đội bên em mang gỗ từ lào về toàn chơi thế :v

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Có khi ngày mai qua nói chuyện lại với ông chủ bên đó từ chối nhận tư vấn và khuyên họ cứ theo truyền Thống cũ làm tiện thể nói nốt câu chuyện với cô thư ký.  :Big Grin:  Thank các bác.

----------


## Ga con

Các bác cứ làm em nhớ lại quá khứ hoành tráng của em.
Hồi hơn 15 năm trước, lúc học cấp 2-3 em cũng làm cái nghề mà giờ người ta gọi là lâm tặc :Mad: .

Tấm gỗ của bác lấy chỗ to nhất trên thân cây, nên sẽ rất gần với ruột, dễ bị nứt.

Còn việc cho nó khô, hic, nói thật nếu hạ cây cỡ đường kính 3-4m, để trong rừng đến hơn đời người nó vẫn chưa khô. Mà để trong rừng thì hà nó đục chằng chịt, các loại mối mọt gỗ tốt nó không gặm được, nhưng hà thì thứ gì cũng xơi tuốt, cho nên phải tìm cách mà cõng về để tránh đám này.

Hạ xong, cưa xẻ trong rừng thì chả có gì phức tạp, việc mang về mới oải. Bình thường tụi em chỉ đóng 1 con đỉa (loại có hình như cái gim giấy ấy, hình chữ C, rèn bằng thép phi 12-14) buộc dây vào rồi kéo, các súc gỗ khoảng 1-2 tấc (đơn vị tính = 1/10m3), nặng từ ~ 110 -250kg, em yếu chỉ làm được từ 0,8-1 tấc thôi. Còn mấy tấm như của bác này có voi nó cũng không xơi nổi vì trong rừng toàn đá, không có đường nào đi được.

Thường là phải hạ gần sông, chờ nó hơi dốt dốt cho nhẹ bớt (mất một vài năm), rồi chờ mùa lũ, nước nổi lên, hoặc lũ rừng nó tràn qua, buộc vào các phao (làm bằng ruột xe tải) để mang về hạ nguồn. Chính quá trình làm khô, ngâm nước, va đập này mà nó nứt ra hết. Kỷ lục có đợt mấy chú cháu bọn em hạ 1 cây gõ mật đk khoảng ~4m, lấy được súc lõi vuông ~ 1,8m dài 2,5m, xẻ ra được 8 tấm, đi kiểu này về, gõ mật là loại rất ít nứt nhưng về tới nhà để đến khô chỉ còn 1, 2 tấm là không nứt.  

Ở đâu xa xôi như châu Phi thì em không biết, còn gần như Lào thì cũng thế, rừng khộp của Lào thì địa hình dễ ăn hơn chút, nhưng để khai thác được mấy cây như này thì cũng không thể dùng cơ giới được (nó nằm đâu trong hẻm trong hóc, phương tiện không đến được), nên dù biết nếu còn nguyên giá trị cao hơn nhiều, nhưng bên khai thác họ vẫn không làm được, đành phải để nó nứt.

Nếu còn tươi về tới TP, vào tay ông bác em thì ~95% là nó khô không nứt  :Wink: .

Còn việc ép nó lại khi nứt thì theo em bất khả thi.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Luyến, NhanSoctrang

----------


## Luyến

Cây gỗ này nhập khẩu bác Phúc ah. Những cây To dư này bị tiệt chủng từ thời hoành tráng của bác roài.  :Big Grin: 

Sang nay lúc ngồi nhà ông kia bác Tuấn alo cho em nói Thủy lực không giữ được miếng gỗ ở tư thế này qua lâu được và có gợi ý cách sử dụng hai miếng bích dầy  khoan những cái lỗ luồn Visme qua có hàn gân tăng cứng chịu lực.. đặt ở 2 bên hông của tấm phản. Sử dụng 6,8 hoặc 10 Visme  size lớn  và vặn cùng lúc... Phương án này rẻ tiền làm lâu dài được em đã hướng dẫn lại cho bác kia và được bác ấy đồng ý lên kế hoạch làm. Bác ấy gửi lời cám ơn đến bác Tuấn .  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## occutit

Ở chỗ em thì thợ làm rừng độ lại cái xe máy chở được khoảng 3-4 tạ. Có thêm thằng đi theo sau làm " lơ " xe nữa. Khi xác định cái cây có giá trị thì nó có đội làm đường. Làm một cái đường đất chạy tới cái đám cây đó. Hạ xuống rồi chở về nên chiều dài nhất khoảng 2 met. Gỗ Hương mặt 80, dài 2 met nó tính 1cm là 5 triệu (thường xẻ 10 cm). Đa số lâm tặc là nhỏ tuổi và nghiện. Đi làm 10 người thì sẽ có khoảng 1-2 người bị chấn thương hoặc chết.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> Ở chỗ em thì thợ làm rừng độ lại cái xe máy chở được khoảng 3-4 tạ. Có thêm thằng đi theo sau làm " lơ " xe nữa. Khi xác định cái cây có giá trị thì nó có đội làm đường. Làm một cái đường đất chạy tới cái đám cây đó. Hạ xuống rồi chở về nên chiều dài nhất khoảng 2 met. Gỗ Hương mặt 80, dài 2 met nó tính 1cm là 5 triệu (thường xẻ 10 cm). Đa số lâm tặc là nhỏ tuổi và nghiện. Đi làm 10 người thì sẽ có khoảng 1-2 người bị chấn thương hoặc chết.


Vụ lày chỗ em còn kinh hơn,
Hồi đó không có xe máy mà toàn dùng xe đạp chở, phải độ lại: cùm dọc, cùm tay lái, baga khủng (sắt gân 18-20mm), căm lớn (căm xe đạp mà đến 5,5mm), bánh lớn (chả thua gì bánh xe máy)... nhà e còn 1 chiếc độ nhưng chưa hết số  :Big Grin: . Nếu tầm hết số chiếc xe đạp có thể chở đến ~7-800kg.

Vụ làm đường này gian nan lắm, thường do nhiều phường (bạn cùng hội) cùng làm, đa số sau này do kéo cây nó thành, mòn cả đá nhưng chỉ rộng ~ 1-1,5m thôi. Xuống đến đất bằng mới chở bằng xe được. Đoạn kéo cây kia mới gian nan.

Bác cứ tưởng tượng tốc độ tàn phá xe: ngày e học cấp 2, nhà em cách chân núi chừng ~4-5km, để đi đến chỗ hạ cây phải từ 5g sáng (đi từ nhà từ 4g) đến khoảng 10-11g trưa mới đến. Lên cấp 3 thì phải đến chiều mới tới nơi, mấy năm cuối cấp thì phải ở lại qua đêm (2 ngày làm được 1 khúc, đa số làm là gỗ chò hoặc, còn mấy loại khác như sao đen, sao xanh, kền kền... thì hiếm hơn). Giờ em về thì phải đi 2 ngày mới tới nơi. Hết rừng rồi, còn toàn cây tạp nên thợ rừng nghỉ hết.  

Làm thì lâu lâu nghe tin có người bị cây đè, chấn thương hoặc chết... cũng kinh. Phá dữ quá nên mới có câu dân giàu, nước... mạnh  :Wink:  (mùa lũ năm sau to hơn năm trước).
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Ở chỗ em thì thợ làm rừng độ lại cái xe máy chở được khoảng 3-4 tạ. Có thêm thằng đi theo sau làm " lơ " xe nữa. Khi xác định cái cây có giá trị thì nó có đội làm đường. Làm một cái đường đất chạy tới cái đám cây đó. Hạ xuống rồi chở về nên chiều dài nhất khoảng 2 met. Gỗ Hương mặt 80, dài 2 met nó tính 1cm là 5 triệu (thường xẻ 10 cm). Đa số lâm tặc là nhỏ tuổi và nghiện. Đi làm 10 người thì sẽ có khoảng 1-2 người bị chấn thương hoặc chết.


vậy tấm hương dài 2m dầy 10 cm giá 50t ah. 2 tấm đủ 1 cái phản giá 100t. giá đắt nhỉ (  :Wink:  không có tiền mua lên chê đắt  :Wink:  ) . ở nhà ông này hàng khủng nhất của ổng là 2 tấm gỗ cẩm lai dài 4.2m rộng 2.5 dầy 30cm báo giá 1.5 tỷ  :Mad:  sao mà đắt dữ. 

nghe các bác kể làm lâm tặc vất vả và nguy hiểm chẳng kém gì nghề đi đào vàng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> Bác có ép lại thì nó cũng sẽ bị nứt chỗ khác (nếu keo cứng hơn gỗ) cho nên không có cách nào xử lý cục gỗ này trừ cách xẻ đôi ra ghép lại là bền nhất. Vết nứt lớn vậy thì phải dùng keo epoxy mới lấp được chứ keo dán gỗ bình thường không ăn thua.
> 
> Còn nếu chịu chơi thì bác thử cảo lại xem. Rồi dùng keo Titebond original (I) (khô lại màu vàng, ghép gỗ không thấy đường keo) Keo 502 nhìn cục gỗ này chỉ có khóc.


Cái này dùng keo Epoxy loại tốt thôi. Keo Titebond e cũng dùng dán MDF và veneer (làm thùng loa), thì thấy khá chắc nhưng vẫn có tính đàn hồi, do đó nếu ghép chịu lực thì sợ nó nở ra keo bị giãn.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> vậy tấm hương dài 2m dầy 10 cm giá 50t ah. 2 tấm đủ 1 cái phản giá 100t. giá đắt nhỉ (  không có tiền mua lên chê đắt  ) . ở nhà ông này hàng khủng nhất của ổng là 2 tấm gỗ cẩm lai dài 4.2m rộng 2.5 dầy 30cm báo giá 1.5 tỷ  sao mà đắt dữ. 
> 
> nghe các bác kể làm lâm tặc vất vả và nguy hiểm chẳng kém gì nghề đi đào vàng


Cẩm lai mà cỡ này thì hàng hiếm từ đời ông bà ông vải nào rồi anh  :Wink: . Loại cây này khi to rồi thì chậm lớn lắm, 2.5m lõi thì đường kính ngoài tính luôn giác chắc ~3.5m, chắc phải >500 tuổi.

Nghề này chả kém đào vàng đâu anh, nhưng như năm 1998, làm nghề gỗ mỗi ngày được tầm 100k (mấy năm này rộ lên phong trào mua chò non về luộc dầu + làm gỗ ghép nên mới tiêu thụ được mấy cây non này, chò thì lõi vuông > 40cm mới được tính nhóm 2, nhỏ hơn vẫn là gỗ tạp). Trong khi đó lương nhà nước cho mấy kỹ sư mới ra trường là 144k * 2,34 = 337k  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

nếu là nhôm 
4.2x2.5x0.3x2800 =8820kg nhôm 6061 cứ cho là 100k/kg ~ 8 tỷ
suu tầm mấy miếng gỗ em thấy hơi.....

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## occutit

Nếu là vác gỗ cẩm lai đi làm đàn guitar thì khác bác ợ. 2 miếng gỗ 4*200x550mm + 2 miếng gỗ 4*120x800mm Giá từ $150 trở lên cho 1 bộ như vậy.
Gỗ mặt đàn cân kg còn vãi linh hồn hơn nữa. 2 miếng 0.004x0.2x0.55x350 giá loại hàng dạt là 15$, hàng xịn là $200.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu là vác gỗ cẩm lai đi làm đàn guitar thì khác bác ợ. 2 miếng gỗ 4*200x550mm + 2 miếng gỗ 4*120x800mm Giá từ $150 trở lên cho 1 bộ như vậy.
> Gỗ mặt đàn cân kg còn vãi linh hồn hơn nữa. 2 miếng 0.004x0.2x0.55x350 giá loại hàng dạt là 15$, hàng xịn là $200.


dưng mờ cây đàn làm xong cân ký trường hợp dùng hàng xịn $200, em tin là nó cao hơn khá khá đúng ko ah

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu là vác gỗ cẩm lai đi làm đàn guitar thì khác bác ợ. 2 miếng gỗ 4*200x550mm + 2 miếng gỗ 4*120x800mm Giá từ $150 trở lên cho 1 bộ như vậy.
> Gỗ mặt đàn cân kg còn vãi linh hồn hơn nữa. 2 miếng 0.004x0.2x0.55x350 giá loại hàng dạt là 15$, hàng xịn là $200.


dưng mờ cây đàn làm xong cân ký, trường hợp dùng hàng xịn $200, em tin là nó cao hơn khá khá đúng ko ah
đàn gita > văn hoá phương tây> văn hoá phương tay oánh giá cao nhửng gì làm ra bởi con người và giá cúa nó luôn cao

cái này chắc ko tới 20kg, em nghe đâu nửa tí thôi

----------


## Ga con

> Nếu là vác gỗ cẩm lai đi làm đàn guitar thì khác bác ợ. 2 miếng gỗ 4*200x550mm + 2 miếng gỗ 4*120x800mm Giá từ $150 trở lên cho 1 bộ như vậy.
> Gỗ mặt đàn cân kg còn vãi linh hồn hơn nữa. 2 miếng 0.004x0.2x0.55x350 giá loại hàng dạt là 15$, hàng xịn là $200.


Em không rành lắm nhưng mặt đàn guitare là còn ít kén chọn hơn vài loại đàn khác rồi. Mà nó chỉ quan trọng phần mặt, một số đàn khác nó quan trọng phần lưng luôn  :Big Grin: .

Gỗ làm mặt đàn phải xem thớ gỗ, tuổi gỗ, chiều gốc ngọn...

Gỗ làm đàn guitare thường là gỗ thông nên cũng dễ kiếm.

Hồi trước (khoảng năm 1995) em nghe nó một cặp mặt gỗ ngô đồng để làm đàn kìm (nguyệt cầm) chừng 400x400, dầy 12mm giá đến 4-5 chỉ vàng.

Thanks.

----------

